

Looking back: 1 year in banking vs. 1 year at a startup - jrlevine
http://blog.jakerlevine.com/post/1124505184/banking-on-a-startup-life

======
chuhnk
Its interesting, because having worked at a startup for 3-4 years as my first
job I'm looking to move into banking or a larger company where I can continue
learning. A startup is great, the environment is brilliant and I love the
people. I learned a lot in a very short period of time. I however have
escalated to the top of the food chain in my area with no where to go. We have
a limited budget and do not face scaling problems anymore. Moving to a larger
company makes sense. Working with 500-1000 servers and the tools to manage
them is experience I definitely need.

Both startups and banking have their advantages. Everyone should try gain
experience in both.

------
MPLaValle
A certainly worthwhile read for anyone thinking through what to do after
college

------
qq66
TheLadders is not a startup any more.

